

Ask HN: Dealing with customers that say I can do it cheaper or pay someone else. - notastartup

I am looking to get some advice on dealing with customers that manages to say &quot;I can code this myself for free&quot; or &quot;I can pay someone $20 to do the coding&quot; so &quot;if you want my business lower the price to match what I would theoretically pay&quot;, but then totally blow past the value you&#x27;ve established by removing technical debt from coding own solution or getting a commodity price.&lt;p&gt;<p>Is it best to ignore this niche and move on? Or is it something to pay attention to? When do you know if this is someone just trying to use your service who can&#x27;t pay for it at all? I mean if they could do it themselves, why not do it instead of telling me?
======
stephenr
Tell them they're welcome to do so and wish them luck

~~~
notastartup
good answer....I feel stupid for really getting worked up over it and lowering
the price and then working to all their demands

